# safe guard goat wormer



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone use safeguard liquid goat wormer, and if so can you tell me how you dose it? 
I was talking about it with Kspdogs2 and on her vet's advice she uses a dose that is almost 7 times as much as the dose on the manufacturer's label. 
So if I were to use that dose on Sandy, who is 20 pounds, it would be 4 cc's instead of 0.6cc. 
Kspdogs2 has been using it that way for years, but I just want to do some more checking before I use such a large dose. Does anyone else know if the dosage is really that different for dogs and goats?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

SG is available in liquid? I've never seen it.

I just use the paste wormer. It's in a tube, and for goats, horses, cows, sheep, etc. You can pick it up at any feed store, and it's easy to dose and safe to use, too. 

With the paste tube, a quarter of a turn = 15 pounds.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=0029013
thats the liquid for goats.

How would I dose an 8 pounder with the paste? or would I just round up to 15 pounds?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd just do it half of a quarter of a turn, if that makes any sense... 

SG is one of the safest there is, I also use it on the goats, and overdosing isn't as big as a worry as with some of the wormers...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

When my cousin worked at PetWild, I'd go in a help her out every summer, and that's how they'd worm all of the puppies. Well, not the goat wormer: they just used the cow wormer instead, but same idea. It really seemed to work! especially when the pens had to be cleaned out... *shivers*


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> When my cousin worked at PetWild, I'd go in a help her out every summer, and that's how they'd worm all of the puppies. Well, not the goat wormer: they just used the cow wormer instead, but same idea. It really seemed to work! especially when the pens had to be cleaned out... *shivers*


Do you know the dosage?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

cow/goat - it's usually the same.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

txcollies said:


> cow/goat - it's usually the same.


Either way my original question was about the dosage, I need to know if its really supposed to be 7 times higher when used in dogs rather than goats (or cows). Just saying that they know a petstore who used it doesn't help.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

we just estimated using the weight table thingy. They usually got more than what was needed, but it never hurt any of the pups. It got rid of the parasites fast though.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> we just estimated using the weight table thingy. They usually got more than what was needed, but it never hurt any of the pups. It got rid of the parasites fast though.


Thank you marsha.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use the liquid goat formula from Jeffers for the dogs. I have small dogs and use 1 ml per 5 pounds for 3 days.


----------



## 2labs&foster (Nov 27, 2009)

We routinely use this in the rescue I foster for as so many dogs come in with whipworms or other parasites. The dosage I have been told to use and find effective is: 1 ml (which contains 100 mg active ingredient) per 5 lbs of dog bodyweight.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm going to try the liquid wormer one of these days. The paste works just as well, but liquid will be handy to keep on hand, too.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Briteday and 2labs&foster, thank you for confirming the dosage! That is the same dosage as the other member uses.
Can you tell me why the dosage for dogs is so much higher than for goats? Does anyone know?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure... guess it doesn't really matter though.... as long as it works. ;-)


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm still curious. It seems very odd to me. Worms are worms, why would it take SO MUCH more to kill worms in a dog than a goat of the same weight. Guess no one else thinks its strange.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Why does it matter? It works, it's safe. LOL


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> I'm still curious. It seems very odd to me. Worms are worms, why would it take SO MUCH more to kill worms in a dog than a goat of the same weight. Guess no one else thinks its strange.


A goat's digestive system is very different, maybe that affects the potency of the dose.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

when I dose my goats, they get a pretty high dose, too. SG is one of THE safest wormers out there, and it's hard to OD on it...


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Pai said:


> A goat's digestive system is very different, maybe that affects the potency of the dose.


Thanks for the idea, maybe thats the explanation. My mind can be at peace now thank you



txcollies said:


> Why does it matter? It works, it's safe. LOL


I'm just very curious, have you never been curious or wondered about something? 



txcollies said:


> when I dose my goats, they get a pretty high dose, too. SG is one of THE safest wormers out there, and it's hard to OD on it...


The manufacturer's directions for goats is 0.6ml per 20 pounds.

The dose for dogs being 1ml per 5 pounds= 4ml per 20 pounds.

You can see the goats dosing is much, much smaller.

Briteday added on the part that you have to dose it for 3 days in a row so thats good to know, I hadn't heard that yet. 

Do you have to dose again in a couple weeks or are they good after the 3 days and thats it? 

Thank you everyone whos been responding I really appreciate it.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I've just used the paste, but I dose them, and then repeat in about 10 days. For heavily infested dogs I've seen people dose 3-5 days in a row, but I've never done it that way, since I have little problem with the nasty things.

Mine get the SG twice a year, once after the last freeze in the spring, and after the first freeze in the fall/winter.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

txcollies said:


> I've just used the paste, but I dose them, and then repeat in about 10 days. For heavily infested dogs I've seen people dose 3-5 days in a row, but I've never done it that way, since I have little problem with the nasty things.
> 
> Mine get the SG twice a year, once after the last freeze in the spring, and after the first freeze in the fall/winter.


It seems even if I dose for 3 days, I would still need to redose in 10 days to get all the newly hatched ones, since it takes that long for them to hatch.


----------



## seysme (May 18, 2010)

I just talked to my country vet. He told me that my Safeguard 10% liquid for goats is O.K. for dogs too. He said that because of the difference in the digestive system, (it passes through a dog very fast compared to a goat), the dog’s dose is 10 times that of a goat. He said for a 100 lb dog you would want to give it 23 ml once a day for 3 days. 
Formula: (0.23 x 10 lbs of body weight). So my 80 lb dog would get 18.4 ml once a day for 3 days. Because this is so much, I am going to give it in 2 doses a day. 
He also said that he recommends doubling the doses recommend for goats. I also have goats. 

I also want to note that I think people are over dosing their dogs on liquid Ivermec. The max I give my 80 lb dogs 0.3ml Ivermec (NOT 3.0 ml) for cattle and swine as a maintenance dose like you would find in Heartgard. Many are recommending 0.1 ml per 10 lbs. That is NOT a maintenance dose. That is a dose for a dog that has worm problems. Here is a good article on this. http://www.espomagazine.com/vet/apr96.htm


----------



## rrauch14824 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is this product also safe to use for my cat? He is about 10-15lbs


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep I use it on my cat.


----------



## rrauch14824 (Dec 23, 2010)

:wave: Thank you, but what dose do I give my cat which weighs 10-15 lbs?


----------



## Cookies Mum (Nov 30, 2010)

This is good inf. I have never heard of this before. I have always just let the vet take care of it. Most of the time, he will send filled syringes home with me so I can give it three days in a row. 

I'm sure it must be a lot less expensive to buy a tube instead of paying an office visit. But in fairness, I am normally taking the dog there for other reasons too, such as shots/boosters.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

First you need to weigh your cat and find out her/his exact weight. I use the same dose as for dogs. But really, take your cat to a vet and weigh it first, they shouldn't charge u anything just to use their scale really quick. I always use the scale at Banfeild Animal Hospital inside of Petsmart. (Other than that, don't ever use Banfield, they are greedy heartless bastards.)


rrauch14824 said:


> :wave: Thank you, but what dose do I give my cat which weighs 10-15 lbs?


----------



## inkmnky (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, I was actually instructed by a herp vet to purchase the SG liquid goat wormer for our new, 2 yr old, bearded dragon ( which had tested pos for parasites. fyi: for the beardie, it was .15ml for 3 days wait a week and then 3 days)....but im responding because the feed store i bought it from said i could use the extra for my dog, worm for 3 days, wait two weeks, then worm 3 days.  i know the info is a little late but i hope it helps someone.


----------



## inkmnky (Mar 29, 2012)

SandyPuppy said:


> Thanks for the idea, maybe thats the explanation. My mind can be at peace now thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worm for 3 days, wait 2 weeks and then worm again for 3 days. sorry the info is late but maybe it will help someone else )


----------



## dogwise (Oct 30, 2013)

ruminants take much less of most oral meds than carnivores.


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

Where besides a feed and seed store is a good place to get this stuff....talking about the SG goat wormer.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tractor supply is a little more common ..... most places have one...


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

Knowing this thread is old I was hoping to see if using panacur horse (fenbendazole) in a 25 gm tube/hypo looking thing would work out if the dosage was right and still be viable as a dog wormer let's say a ten pound dog?


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

you guys were saying safe gard goat dewormer and I was looking at a horse dewormer at Kv Supply.


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

Fenbendozole 10% is the strength of this product.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you get the dosage right and there are no additives that are bad for dogs, yeah, it's the same stuff. The problem is getting the dosage right when it's made for such a large animal. You might not be able to measure out a small enough dose for a 10-pound dog.


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Willowy I see all over the place the dosages for this stuff and if I'm not mistaken a gram is the same as a milliliter and I'm seeing numbers all over the place per pound of dog like from 2ml to 16ml per pound and 25ml is for a ll00 pound horse! Ergo the enquiry.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

ml (milliliters) and mg (milligrams) are not the same. . .different formulations have different amounts of mg per ml. So say one formulation has 50 mg per ml and the dose for your dogs weight is 50 mg. You would give one ml. But if the formulation has 100 mg per ml, you would only give half a ml. So you have to keep an eye on that. 

Milliliter is a volume measurement and gram is a weight measurement. One ml of water weighs about one gram. But not all substances weigh the same as water. So you can't go by that for everything.


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

yeah I know that milliliter and milligram are different but the tube oral dispenser this one I'm looking at comes in 25 gm tube here is a link to show ya what I'm talking about.

https://www.kvsupply.com/panacur-paste-25-gm


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks to all this was a very informative post and thanks Willowy...I did find a syringe that is graduated in ml and just transfer the oral paste to that and dose the dog; not a bad deal for 13 bucks all said and done with plenty left over plus it seems to have a flavoring (apple&cinnamon)that the dog doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## tazmo8448 (Mar 14, 2014)

One more question if I may...using panacur (10% fenbendazole paste) I've read where it does not rid the common tapeworm and Praziquantel is recommended for that parasite.

Should I just go ahead and get praziquantel also and dose it along with the panacur to be sure?


----------



## Caloni (Oct 24, 2016)

For those of you that use the paste.....is it 1/4 turn for every 10 lbs? so for 40 lbs it would be 1 full turn? I have never used the paste before, but the kind I bought is for horses and it has notches in it. Would it be one notch for every 10 lbs or how does this work? I am not sure that mine turns or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated from someone used to using the paste while I wait for the liquid to come.


----------

